# Sign in on the East Coast Earthquake.



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 23, 2011)

Where you and did it hit you?  Just curious how far out this was felt.   I'm in WV.  So far have heard up to MA and down to KY.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Aug 23, 2011)

At work in Columbia Maryland - Felt it.

At home in Thurmont Maryland - Felt it.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 23, 2011)

That was on the east coast?!?!?!? 

We felt it here in Cincinnati.


----------



## elevan (Aug 23, 2011)

Fredericktown, Ohio - Felt it


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 23, 2011)

It was centered around Louisa/Mineral VA.   Which is right by Lake Anna.... Which has the Lake Anna Nuclear Power Station on it..   Fun.


----------



## elevan (Aug 23, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> It was centered around Louisa/Mineral VA.   Which is right by Lake Anna.... Which has the Lake Anna Nuclear Power Station on it..   Fun.


Well!  I certainly hope that they do an extensive check of that station very soon.


----------



## Snowhunter (Aug 23, 2011)

We were driving, didn't feel it, but several NE Ga cities have folks reporting they felt it


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 23, 2011)

z


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Aug 23, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure they will after the Nuclear scares in Japan.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 23, 2011)

Here Maryland, I felt it. My house was shaking and at first I didn't realize it was an earthquake--the only thing I was thinking was OMG! My house is only nine years old, there's no possible way it could be caving in on us!


----------



## freemotion (Aug 23, 2011)

My dh and I didn't feel it but the old dog that gets clingy during storms got all clingy on dh....I was outside hanging laundry and the goats started hollering at....nothing.  My father, three miles away, said he thought he was dizzy and was going to pass out, then realized it was not him.  Western MA.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 23, 2011)

Felt it in New Jersey.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 24, 2011)

So did everyone make out alright after the earthquake?  Around here it seems it just scared a lot a people.  No real damage, thank goodness.  Did anyone experience any problems?  Hope all is well.  And the animals have calmed down.  Bunnies and dog very restless last night due to the aftershocks.  The aftershocks were small but the animals could feel it.  They sensed it.  This morning all was back to normal.  Well, with bunnies, normal is an imaginary thing.  But it's good to hold on to.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 24, 2011)

Felt it on the Eastern Shore of MD. Hubby was at home and said the dogs barked just before the quake.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 24, 2011)

2 hours west of the epi-center. We most certainly felt it. I was in the kitchen at my house and I was sure windows were going to start to break.  I would say the house shook for 8 to 10 seconds. longer than If an airplane were flying too close. more like a train was going by right next to the house. 

Not everyone I talked to in the area noticed it. It seemed to depend what kind of building you were in. People driving didn't seem to notice it. My younger son in elementary school at the time, had no idea. My older children both said they felt something, but wasn't sure what it was.  

My dogs got up and started acting weird. 

We had no damage in our area that I am aware of, but I did hear of a highschool that had a little damage. and road crews are out checking bridges and overpasses.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Was felt here in Ossipee, NH  and friends of mine felt it over in Tamworth, NH...


----------

